
Is there a site that teaches you how to build clones of existing sites/apps? - rblion
From a recruiting or hiring standpoint, is this strategy a bad idea?<p>I want to level up my portfolio by building my own version of popular sites and apps. I have names and concepts for some of them already, color schemes, layouts, UIs drawn out. I&#x27;ve built plenty of websites for clients but I want to level up my skills to apply for higher level jobs and land bigger projects for my agency&#x2F;consultancy.<p>I&#x27;ve heard of CodeSchool, Codecademy, FreeCodeCamp, PluralSight, Egghead, Siteground. Haven&#x27;t used all of them but have been to all their sites (not recently for a few of them). If there are others out there, I would love to know. If one of these is the BEST, I would love to know that as well.<p>Thanks for any insight and direction. I really appreciate it!
======
harrisreynolds
I've thought about building this given that I've built solutions for:

\- Grocery Delivery (Shipt) \- Gym Management and Scheduling (SimpleGym.co) \-
Data Visualization Platform ([https://chart.ly](https://chart.ly)) \- Photo
editor \- Email marketing (salesjoy.co) \- Football Pick'em Site \- Job
listing site \- and others

Would be a fun to do, but just haven't gotten around to it.

Best of luck with your growth!

~~~
rblion
Cool! This is the kind of stuff I'd like to build in React/Node. Guess I could
just do it with Google searches and the documentation. StackOverflow when
stuck.

Thanks! I learn the most when I am building things I would use myself.

------
stack-underflow
[https://code4startup.com/](https://code4startup.com/)

~~~
rblion
thanks! this is perfect. AirBnB is one of the main ones for me. :)

I also don't know Ruby on Rails, so this would help for sure.

I wonder if there are others like this site with more stuff, more languages.

